# Yet Another Early Compound Identification Request - Part 1



## geovic (Jan 25, 2013)

I've searched all over the web, and looked through the History section here, and haven't found anything quite like this.

The only markings on it are a series of numbers scratched into one of the metal plates. The numbers are painted over and almost invisible, but some Photoshop filters brought them out a little.

This bow almost looks homemade, or maybe it's a prototype or pre-production model. Anyone have a clue as to who made it?

Thank you in advance,

George


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Geovic

That looks like an early Jennings (1970s) compound bow with the tournament sideplates. It isn't a prototype. A lot of the early compound bows looked like they were in the "prototype" stage of development.


Dave 

By the way, it isn't necessary ( or a good idea) to create a new thread to post new pics. Just post to the original thread.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

It's a Jennings I would say about 1971 or 1972


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Yep. Three votes for Jennings.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes it is a Jenning with Pylons which were known for extra speed and a little easier wheel balance.


----------

